

Show HN: The easiest way to find gifts for friends and family - dittes
http://giftexplorer.com/
This is what we built last Startup Weekend in Stuttgart. Probably the easiest way to find gift suggestions for your friends. We use the open graph to create a personal interest profile and then aggregate Amazon products for it.<p>Still an early version, but we are interested in your opinion on it. Thanks! :)
======
dittes
Also if anyone knows how to handle the Amazon API limits - thats still a big
issue for us...

